
Netgear Zero-Day Allows Full Takeover of Dozens of Router Models - LinuxBender
https://threatpost.com/netgear-zero-day-takeover-routers/156744/
======
errantspark
Damn, I was excited but sadly mine isn't on the list. :( It would be so nice
if I could have root on devices I buy.

